# New Treadle Lathe



## ElroyD (Oct 15, 2016)

A couple of weeks ago, a guy on Facebook posted a FREE treadle lathe on Facebook. A friend of mine spotted it and sent me the link. Within a couple of days, said lathe was packed into our minivan and safely transported home. Apparently it was built by a woodworker, for another woodworker who passed away. It was then passed along to the young guy who gave it to me. His only stipulation was that if I should ever decide to get rid of it, that I give it away freely as well.

It's very sturdily built, with a 40 pound weight as the center of the flywheel. Headstock, tailstock, centers, bearings, and all were included. The only thing missing is a link between the treadle and the wheel.

The original builder had added a set of bicycle gears to the wheel axle to act as a clutch gear. This allows the wheel to turn forward, then coast if the gear should turn backwards. I think the theory is that it would eliminate some treadling to save some energy.

At this point, I have everything working, but still no link between the treadle and the gear. Any suggestions on the best approach to create this link?


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Looking at the pictures, my "guess" is that there needs to be a ridged link between the treadle and the outer most gear ( I know - duh!") that swivels on both ends. This then pulls the gear forward to spin the lathe, and also allows the gear to be pushed back to it's original position to start another pull on the lathe while it spins.

I think you will need to drill the gear to accept a swivel pin, same for the treadle, maybe use a bolt, and for a rod use something with a loop on each end. I think that a piece of coat hanger wire could be fashoned to do the job.

To check my speculations, pull the gear forward and push it back as if connected to the treadle, see if I am even close to correct.

Good luck.

PS, nice find, this will be fun to use. Post your first project from it.


----------



## ElroyD (Oct 15, 2016)

> Looking at the pictures, my "guess" is that there needs to be a ridged link between the treadle and the outer most gear ( I know - duh!") that swivels on both ends. This then pulls the gear forward to spin the lathe, and also allows the gear to be pushed back to it s original position to start another pull on the lathe while it spins.
> - Oldtool


https://video-lga3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t42.9040-2/4742476736398972419667623795158201925632n.mp4?nccat=102&efg=eyJybHIiOjY0NCwicmxhIjo1MTIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoic3ZlX3NkIn0%3D&rl=644&vabr=358&nc_ht=video-lga3-1.xx&oh=d72133cb9781a434931c7843876d9290&oe=5C0C44B1

Yep. That's exactly how it works. A few days ago I tightened the nut in the center of the gears, and the gear started working as expected. I'll play with it some more when the weather warms up (0 degrees this morning, and it's only December).


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

Nice idea for the gearing Elroy. Maybe go to a bicycle shop and show them the pictures and video and see if they have any suggestions?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

can't see the video anymore, it seems.

Another possible solution is a chain attached to the treadle peddle, around one of the gears, and then fastened to a spring mechanism (torsion spring, or extension spring) on the treadle somewhere

It's how many of the Barnes treadle table saws work


----------



## ElroyD (Oct 15, 2016)

Mos, you may have hit on the original design that was intended! The treadle is wide enough to attach a chain to the front and back, and it already has a torsion spring attached below it. I've got some old bicycles in our barn that I can scavenge chains from. I'll give that a try. Thanks!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I would be interested in seeing it, if it works out  (or even if it doesn't, I'm just interested lol)


----------



## ElroyD (Oct 15, 2016)

It worked! I cut a chain off from an old bike in our barn, and tacked it in place on both sides of the treadle to test it. Now that I know it works, I'll fix a more permanent solution.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for the update


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Good job, Elroy! Sweet lathe!


----------

